# 2017 Nissan Rogue Sport Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

RogueSportForum.com - The Largest Nissan Rogue Sport Forum, Community And Owner's Club


​



> *As an older Millennial, I’m continuously told by marketing people that I’m the Holy Grail of car customers.*
> 
> I have no kids, I live in the city, have decent disposable income, and can appreciate an out-of-town weekend adventure here and there, so the new 2017 Nissan Rogue Sport (Qashqai in Canada and the rest of the world) should be right up my alley. On a quick trip to Nashville, Tenn., a place that Nissan’s North American HQ calls home and a city that is now overrun with hipster Millennial folk like me, we were able to drive the Rogue Sport for the first time in its natural habitat. Interesting fact: Nissan was the top-selling brand among Millennials last year, and the Rogue Sport should help keep that record going.
> 
> Driving around visiting little coffee shops, stopping for hipster _artisan_ donuts, passing bars with live music, and hunting for Nashville’s many colorful murals, the Rogue Sport felt completely familiar. People shopping this segment want something easy to drive, easy to park and essentially unobtrusive, and the Rogue Sport is all those things. With its compact dimensions and decent sightlines, the 360-degree top-down reverse camera makes parking ridiculously painless.


Read more about the 2017 Nissan Rogue Sport Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

